# CHRISTMAS GREETINGS



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Christmas greetings from Colorado to all my Slingshot Forum friends around the world and best wishes for a new year of good health, happiness, peace and good shooting.

Grandpa Pete


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks, same to you GP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A blessed and happy New Year to you my friend.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks and back at ya !


----------

